# Pottsville, PA - Curtis - 4 YO - WGSD -Very Urgent



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

crossposted.

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11811166









Curtis is a sweet White German Shepherd. He is about 4 to 5 years old, and is already neutered. He came in as a stray originally, was adopted and didn't like the other dog. Curtis is extremely protective of the home, and needs an experienced German Shepherd owner. He does not like strangers entering the home, which most German Shepherds are protective. Curtis needs a home with a shepherd savvy person, who will teach him the things he needs to know. He would also be best off in a home with NO other dogs. 

Hillside S.P.C.A. 
Pottsville, PA 
(570)-622-7769


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Bumbing him up.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)




----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

WOW, what a pretty boy ! My sister's BF is looking to adopt another WGSD as he lost his years ago. He lives in VA & on the look out for 1 for him. This boy is very pretty !


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Very Urgent!!!


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

bump


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

still listed on PetFinder


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Bumping this pretty boy back up.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

urgent


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

crossposted.

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11811166


Curtis is a sweet White German Shepherd. He is about 4 to 5 years old, and is already neutered. He came in as a stray originally, was adopted and didn't like the other dog. Curtis is extremely protective of the home, and needs an experienced German Shepherd owner. He does not like strangers entering the home, which most German Shepherds are protective. Curtis needs a home with a shepherd savvy person, who will teach him the things he needs to know. He would also be best off in a home with NO other dogs. 

Hillside S.P.C.A. 
Pottsville, PA 
(570)-622-7769


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

bump


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

urgent!


----------

